# Venice Tuna trip



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Got a tuna trip out of Venice scheduled for Saturday the 22nd - Tuesday the 25th. Will be staying on the Miss Wahoo floating cabin

https://www.venicehouseboatrentalsllc.com/miss-wahoo

and fishing with Fish Venice Charters

http://www.fishvenicecharters.com/

Had a few cancellations and need to fill some spots. 
$1200 covers everything accept your food, drinks and transportation to get there.

If anybody is interested or wants more info, shoot me a pm.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Need to add, that includes 2 days on fish Venice charters boat.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Very nice! I wish I could swing it.


----------



## cubanfisherman (Nov 9, 2005)

*tuna*



dan_wrider said:


> Need to add, that includes 2 days on fish Venice charters boat.


pm sent


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

cubanfisherman said:


> pm sent


Never got it bud. :cheers:

May be something with your private messages... I am unable to send on to you either as it appears you have opted out of PM's


----------



## cubanfisherman (Nov 9, 2005)

dan_wrider said:


> Never got it bud. :cheers:
> 
> May be something with your private messages... I am unable to send on to you either as it appears you have opted out of PM's


I sent it again


----------

